# cement board



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Good luck in Cali.I always thought most of it came out of Texas. Good luck though.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Last units I got came from cali. Half the cost of what I get here in WA.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

Are ya'll talking about hardi-board/plank?


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

home depot ?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

HDO plywood


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Been using HDO also. Be prepared to pay though. Big price jump here in FL. I think they're cheaper from a local bee supply right now.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Where do you buy yours? 
Is there a place near Ocala that carries it?


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Yes. I get it from Tibbets Lumber on Baseline Rd. They get it from Dixie Plywood. Last sheet was close to $100


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Barhopper said:


> Yes. I get it from Tibbets Lumber on Baseline Rd. They get it from Dixie Plywood. Last sheet was close to $100


Thx
That's a bit too pricy to be practical


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

They're $10 a piece at the supplier in alachua. I like mine to have a overhang so I cut my own. I believe I get 10 full size and a couple nuc sized from a sheet. But I have to cut and paint where the store bought come painted


----------

